# Bikemöglichkeiten auf Fehmarn ?



## zorro3242 (24. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
ich fahre jetzt für zwei Wochen nach Fehmarn. Gibt's dort Gelegenheiten, für die es sich lohnt ein MTB mitzunehmen ?


----------



## jup. (24. Juli 2006)

NEIN !
Definitiv keine erhebungen !
aber auch zum bäcker oder an den strand fährt man mit nem mtb doch ganz angenehm.
schöne ferien...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shapeking (24. Juli 2006)

So weit ich weiß gibt es auf Fehmarn ne richtig fette mini ramp


----------



## zorro3242 (25. Juli 2006)

Danke für Eure Beiträge. Werd das Bike jetzt zum Brötchenholen und cruisen mitnehmen.

Gruß
zorro3242


----------

